# CPUTYPE for Turion



## Caesar (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello for everyone!
What CPUTYPE may I set in the /etc/make.conf for Turion64 X2, FreeBSD-amd64.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 19, 2009)

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#Turion64_.2F_X2_.2F_Ultra


----------

